# Shanty Pulls Hard..Electrical Conduit Sled ??



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

I have a HT Polar Escape Magnum 2 man Shanty and when there is snow on the lakes it pulls like a tank ..LOL 
I have seen that some guys have made a shanty sled made out of electrical conduit for runners and a base on top for it to sit on and it makes your shanty pull like a dream GLIDES ACROSS THE SNOW ...PULLS WITH 2 FINGERS !!! anyone have have any pictures of one , would like to make one for my shanty 
Thanks 
Fish On !!!

Got out yesterday 26 Gills and 3 Crappie

Heading out at three today to chase them again


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

catching that many fish will sure make your shanty pull easier! I have a friend who put his on an old set of skis. It will hit you in the ankles if you pull too hard, even in 6" of snow. Good luck.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Aluminum flat bar works too. Easy to bend. Just got to find something to mount it to. Deep snow!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice job on the gills. i havent been able to catch more than 2 fish in 4 hours. There is a guy that made something out of pvc pipe that pulls nicely. I see him out on the lake all the time.


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

Another vote for some cheap skis. I bought a set at goodwill for 20.00 this summer and mounted it to a 200# clam voyager. Used to be a Bitch to pull in any snow. rubbed some beeswax on the skis and now she just glides along. you wont be sorry.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Erie Addict do you have any pics of the way you mounted the skis? How old is your voyager, mine seems to have short skirting and I am afraid that if I add skiis that it will be worse? Thanks for any insight.

Scott


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm working on the same problem with my Cabelas do-it-yourself shanty. I just want to keep the weight and size to a minimum. My first (and current) solution was to cut the ends off a plastic 55 gallon drum, then cut it from top to bottom, then unroll it. I used a little heat to flatten it out a bit and attached a rope. Viola, a sled. I did a few other things, but that's the gist of it. It does tend to plow a bit in deep snow, but on ice it'll pass me up if the wind is at my back. I'll try the ski idea next.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

cross country ski's from the thrift shop are cheap????????


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Do a search....there was a guy on here a couple weeks ago that had like 20 pairs of old skis he was giving away!!!!!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have a few sets left if anyone is interested. They're old downhill ski's in various lenghts. You would have to pick em up. I live in Bucyrus. 20 mins from Mansfield. Mike


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

i have a fish trap pro. in snow i bungee cord it to a red flyer rail sled w/ the thin red metel rails. pulls like a dream if u have snow on the ice. as long as the snow isnt deeper than the rails.


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

Pappascott, on the road this week and won't be able to access pics untill Saturday. Mine is a 2004 model. The skies only add a inch or 2 maybe to the hiegth of the sled/body of the voyager. mostly i pull it with a snowmobile. but i have pulled it in 4" of snow around on Alum for a couple of miles. My skirt seems to be fine. it is attatched around the sled and only hangs loose on the front going out to the front. Usually i fill in the air holes with snow or ice shavings from the holes i have drilled. I usually drill 2 8" holes for each guy in the shanty and several holes out side for tip ups and one more hole for the anchor system if it is windy.


----------

